
There Is No “Next Smartphone” [pdf] - spoopleton
https://key2.bluematrix.com/docs/pdf/570bbc5f-526e-482f-90ac-c6ff2fd9fb29.pdf
======
tony-allan
I have always been surprised by unexpected developments so arguments along the
lines of "The smartphone is a singular event in compute platform history that
is unlikely to repeat." seems reasonable but I wouldn't like to bet money on
it in 5 or 10 years time.

